# First time driver



## abbyg (Mar 2, 2014)

hey guys, what can you suggest as the best driving school for beginners (as in 0 driving experience)?


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

abbyg said:


> hey guys, what can you suggest as the best driving school for beginners (as in 0 driving experience)?


Abbyg, where do you plan on driving, and what kind of driving (commuting? Shopping 2x a week)? And what type of vehicle?

Getting a license is a far cry from being skilled enough to survive in traffic, knowing your goals will help.

pac


----------



## abbyg (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi pac, hmm.. to and from work basically. Around Dubai and moooore eventually. 

I dont know if I should go for manual or automatic driving classes. :/


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

abbyg said:


> Hi pac, hmm.. to and from work basically. Around Dubai and moooore eventually.
> 
> I dont know if I should go for manual or automatic driving classes. :/


if you are looking for the Dubai area try posting on the Dubai forum you may get better advice there.


----------

